# What's up with my platy?



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

My red platy has a lump on her side. She seems to be unaffected by it so far. Anyone know what it is and what the prognosis is?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks to be some type of parasite or abnormal growth.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like some kind of growth to me. I would separate the infected fish if I were you. I doubt there's any cure.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do some research 
Mycobacteriosis can show up as growths. 
Some form of tumor or something can also do that. 
You might also look into Lymphocystis, but it does not look like it, to me. Maybe. 

Injury such as a burn, the fish stayed in contact with the heater long enough for this very severe blister/injury.

Prognosis:
Mycobacteriosis: Euthanize the fish, quite severe problem. 
Tumor/cancer: Fish can be allowed to live out its natural span, or euthanize if she seems stressed. 
Lymphocystis: IME it does not spread, but I have seen pictures where it did spread. 
Burn: Keep the water as absolutely clean as possible. Lowest possible NO3, lowest possible organic waste. Plenty of water changes with gravel vacs. 

This is a pretty large injured area, no matter what the cause. The fish may experience some osmotic stress. Might be a good idea to move this one to a hospital tank and add salt (NaCl). Platies handle salt really well. 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons might help.


----------

